# Still a Grout Sponge?



## Rocks703 (Apr 1, 2008)

Greetings,

I'm currently using a grout sponge when using ONR. Is this still the best option or is there a better option?


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

I do not like sponge approach at all, found it very unforgiving on the surface of the car. So for me there is a better option, using a good quality mitt.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I much prefer the noodle mitts but if you are happy with the sponge then stick with it


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Always use grout sponges with ONR, never liked using mitts.


----------



## gaz1000rr (Dec 8, 2012)

I always use a carpro lambs wool mitt


----------



## Rocks703 (Apr 1, 2008)

There is only one way to solve this ................. Fiiiiighttttt!

I've give the noodle mitt a try, I thought anything other than the grout sponge was a no no.

Thank you for all the replies


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

I tried the grout sponge the first time but it just felt wrong and im not comfortable with it..I dont care about the emulsyfing blah blah of ONR, using a sponge must still be more risky as the dirt still sits on the surface of the sponge, i prefer to use a mitt but usually use a very soft microfibre sponge.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Grout sponges are different with larger pours which draw the dirt into the sponge way more than a traditional sponge.


----------



## jmsc (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm with Scotty on this. Prefer a sponge with ONR as he stated. If you don't like grout sponges try a Supernatural sponge. Yeah, it will cost you plenty more but is gentle on paint, very user friendly and works well with ONR. Good Luck!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I use a large soft microfibre from dodo juice, don't even have a sponge in my Arsenal.


----------



## ConorF (Oct 3, 2012)

Use microfibre pad or something, a grout sponge is rough. It sounds worse when its called a grout sponge though haha


----------



## dogfox (Apr 5, 2009)

Tried the recommended sponge but found it too hard & unforgiving, I use a 
lambswool mitt or thick pile microfibre.

dogfox


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I've used a grout sponge (soaking them overnight softens them up a lot) and found it ok for the side panels but couldn't get on with it on the bonnet or the roof so I started using a noodle mitt.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Dodos fantastic fur works good for me.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

There's nothing wrong with using a 'Grouting Sponge'.
Been using these for many years and never had a problem.


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

trv8 said:


> There's nothing wrong with using a 'Grouting Sponge'.
> Been using these for many years and never had a problem.


You are wasting your time 

I am sure if on the package was written "Dodo/Zymol Grout Sponge" there would be loads of comments like "Ааа, this's best sponge I've ever used" or "You cannot go wrong with a brand like this."

OR let's keep it short : Brand snobbery bro!


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Grout sponges are very good, but Zymol/Uber sponges are slightly better. The Zymol/Uber are softer, but for the price of a grout sponge you can't really complain. I didn't get any marring since the last 6 months I've used them.

I prefer MF wash media only when the car is lightly dusted as it picks up dust better than the grout sponge.

On my last wash I've tried BigPickle's improvement to the grout sponge and it works very well:


----------



## Matty77 (Nov 7, 2012)

Rainbow said:


> You are wasting your time
> 
> I am sure if on the package was written "Dodo/Zymol Grout Sponge" there would be loads of comments like "Ааа, this's best sponge I've ever used" or "You cannot go wrong with a brand like this."
> 
> OR let's keep it short : Brand snobbery bro!


Couldn't have put it better myself


----------



## ESS (Apr 27, 2013)

Mine was a "B&Q" sponge (best sponges out there) "lmao" as directed to use, left to pre soak overnight, pre spray the panel / leave for a min, then soak the sponge in solution squezze a little so still slightly dripping & away you go.
I got a cracking finish on every panel when topped with C2v3.
Never go anywhere near a car with a sponge on a normal wash, even though my old man used to ?
E


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

natural sea sponge for me


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

cheekymonkey said:


> natural sea sponge for me


May have to try that, they are very soft.

Never got on with micro fibre or noodle mits with ONR always been the grout sponge for me.

The sponges just need some soaking first time out and remain soft after that.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I use the Dodo Supernatural sponge. Very soft and works well.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

*When a Sponge is Not a Sponge...*

...is when it is wrapped in a microfibre "sock".

Although these will hold a fair amount of wash liquid, what's touching the
surface is nothing more than a stretched MF cloth, and I'd definitely not
recommend them for either a bucket or bucketless wash, especially not the
latter. The whole point of having an MF cloth folded into 4 is that you have
ready access to 8 _clean_ sides, ready at any point. Multiply that by having
any amount of cloths ready at your side.

With the way that ONR binds dirt to the surface of MF wash media, it'll be
quite hard work trying to get it clean. If I depart from the bucketless wash,
I tend to favour using CG Hose Free Eco with a noodle mitt in the bucket.
I then follow that with ONR, as a drying aid using the bucketless technique.
That way I avoid using sponges altogether.

Having very recently put my car under "the lights of doom", I can now claim
full boasting rights that using rinseless washes, mostly with the bucketless
wash method, is perfectly safe. After 5 years of this regime, I'm thrilled to
bits about just how little damage there was. Now that I have abandoned
clay in favour of a clay cloth, I'm expecting even less swirling to occur in
the future. Aren't modern methods and potions wonderful?

Regards,
Steve


----------



## ph0 (Aug 16, 2012)

First few times with ONR i've used sponge. Now i use MF towel and i feel a lot more comfortable with mf towel.


----------



## Philip (Apr 12, 2007)

I found MF got dirty very quickly and then didn't move across the panel well - also impossible to wring clean after using ONR. Didn't like the idea of a sponge but it's much nicer to use.


----------

